# Ludovic's IBS-D story



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

(I've copied this from the IBS-D section because perhaps this belongs here more  )

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone has the same situation as me. I have two problems:

1. IBS-D: so many things go straight through me. Bread, all lactose, all booze, most meals that are a decent size.

So I am forced to use loperamide to its maximum dosage every day. This means that I often have problems with sleep if I've had food late at night and the loperamide has stopped me from clearing my bowels.

Much more seriously, I often have an anal leakage which makes me feel so shameful. Most of the time it isn't detected. But at least once a month, people will (a) assume that I don't wash, which is an awful thing for people to think or (







(worse, I think) smell it and know exactly what I've done.

2. Self sabotage

A part of me refuses to accept that I have IBS-D. My sister, my father and my grandfather have all been perceived as jolly, fat people who can eat all they want. Why, I say, can't I?

So I used to drink tons and tons of ales when I was younger. I have been known to eat two pizzas one after the other. Needless to say, that is terrible to digest.

Today, I have eaten fish and chips, a chocolate chip flapjack, lots of yogurt, 4 chocolate bars and two large tins of salmon.

I went with a group of friends for a long walk this evening and sure enough I ended up having to rush to the toilet, make a really nasty stink and return, sweaty like you wouldn't believe, to say Goodbye and stink my friends out.

I feel really stuck.

This post is mainly to vent. I am seeing a dietitian who suggests that I keep a food diary.

But I am so busy sabotaging everything that I'm not sure I can do it.

Regards

Ludovic


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello.

Regarding point 1, I can't say anything, because I don't think I have IBS-D.

But I understand the sabotage. Sometimes I feel so mad that almost everyone around me can eat what they want, at the time they want, and where they want, that when I'm at home and I know that I'm not going out soon, I eat more than the usual. And don't think "this could make my IBS worse...". Well, I do think about it, but it's like a revenge (?), I don't know. But we have to make an effort to counter that...


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

To be honest, I haven't always been mindful enough about my eating. I'm very much accustomed to feeling shameful about my digestion. Unfortunately, this shame can be addictive. But hopefully the more I can share my story on the Internet, the more I can face up to the situation.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, very well expressed about sabotage. For me, it was a feeling of wanting to be in control of my body, like, "I'll show YOU what I can eat!" And every time my body lets me know who's really the boss.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my story "Relief after 25 years" because you might just have the same issue - carbs.

It is as simple as that. Carbs could be the irritant/ trigger that is causing all your misery. From the foods you just posted I would say for sure that is the problem.

Look at how much starch and sugar you just had in a short period of time.

Try a low carb experiment for a week and see if you don't get improvement. Eliminate everything made with flour, rice, or grain and don't eat anything with added sugar - NOTHING.

To compensate for the missing carb calories at a lot of meat, cheese, butter ... anything high in fat and protein but with NO carbs (and don't be swayed by the old fashioned warnings about eating fat / meat - that science is horribly outdated AND was wrong in the first place).

Even good fruits and vegetables have carbs - but some are nuch higher than others so avoid those

that taste sweet like carrots and bananas. Berries and dark green veggies are the best choices for those categories.

If after a week you see a huge decline in symptoms, you know what to do.

Check out the online forum here for more help and information - http://forum.lowcarber.org/

Good luck - I know low carb changed my life maybe it can your's too.


----------

